# Hotel Vouchers from Tesco Clubcard deal?



## Carmel (14 Nov 2008)

Hi

Am thinking of exchanging my latest Tesco clubcard vouchers for hotel vouchers worth 4 times their value under their clubcard deals scheme.

Just wondering if anyone who has done it before could advise on any catches they might have encountered?

Thanks
C


----------



## runner (14 Nov 2008)

Dont think there are catches.
We have done the 'Insomnia' vouchers, and they work exactly as described.


----------



## priscilla (14 Nov 2008)

I used them years ago for a weekend in the Berkley Court hotel, no catch, just great value.


----------



## limerickboy1 (14 Nov 2008)

can someone explain how this works. how do you exchange your tesco vouchers? do you have to have a certain ammount


----------



## priscilla (14 Nov 2008)

Tesco has a booklet with all the clubcard deals  in it, they sent it to me with one of their quarterly statements; at the back of the book is an order form which you send off to them and they in turn will provide the hotel vouchers for you.
For more information, call 00800 0 100 0707 or visit www.tesco.ie and check out clubcard deals.


----------



## SlurrySlump (16 Nov 2008)

I think that you have to book direct with the hotel and not through the "discounted" room websites nor are you able to use them as cash if you book through supervalugetawaybreaks.  I would be interested to know if you can use the vouchers when the hotels are advertising special offers also.


----------



## Silver2 (2 Feb 2010)

Hey did anyone recently book a hotel break with there clubcard vouchers. I have 350euro built up:

I managed to get a number to ring for hotels in the UK and for 2nights B&B its between 2010-240 Pound Sterling - Which is very expensive if you ask me in the current climate.

Does anyone know how much the hotels would approx cost for Ireland or have a number which I can ring to query this?


----------

